# PimaFix and MelaFix



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

i was wondering:
has anyone used pimafix and melafix together? it says on the bottle that they are made to be used together but it doesnt say how much of each you should use when they are together. otherwise it says use 1 tsp per 10 gallons.
anyone have an thoughts?

thanks

-Katie


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would use them both at the required levels.


Copies of their desease charts
http://www.aquariumpharm.com/pdf/medchart1.pdf
http://www.aquariumpharm.com/pdf/medchart2.pdf


----------



## lighter (Jan 21, 2005)

Yes i've used them together and it does make the infected fishes recovered faster.


----------

